# Windows Server 2008 R2



## RomanSoldeirs (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,

After the last shutdown of my server i am getting a BSOD with error 0x0000007e when the screen goes to applying personal settings. I've looked at the dump of the BSOD and it says there was a system error with the windows kernal ntoskrnl.exe and tcpip.sys unfortunately i did not have a chance to create a restore point. any help anyone can give would be much appreciated ideally i would like to fix this without a system re-image but i realize that in dealing with system kernels there may not be much choice. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

Unlikely but does this help?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/974598

Do you have the crash dump file?
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=953499


----------



## RomanSoldiers (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is the dump file along with a more in-depth description of the two errors.


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

That is a minidump file which just means the full contents of RAM at the time of crash was not saved. This is not necessarily a bad thing, just fyi.

Okay, so analysis of the minidump file give the likely culprit as: 
"BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa80083b0060, fffffa80083b0340, fffff8000228b140}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe"

From a microsoft forum, this might help:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...4/57339220-6a1f-41a7-b6b1-3405e499793f?auth=1


----------

